# Another Turkey Tail Question.



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I decided to try to do my own tail & beard mount this year. When I cut the tail and beard off, I wasn't sure how close I could get before feathers would start to fall out. So, I left a small amount of meat on each. I pinned the fan out flat on a board, and rubbed Sodium Benzoate powder into any flesh that remained on both the tail & beard. Will this work out OK? Should I have used salt or something else? Any advice is appreciated. By the way, I just did this today 04/30. Thanks!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I use many coats of borax. Then pick as much meat away and use another coat of borax till theres no meat what so ever and make sure all the fat is also gone. If you dont do it right it will stink and you dont want that


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone know if Sodium Benzoate will have the same result as Borax?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure if that is the same or not Target, I use 20 Mule Team Borax as well. 

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I really don't know. I will first clean off as much meat and fat as I possibly can,, than I borax. Pin it out on a piece of sheet foam and let it dry out really good. Mount it on a plaque and you got yourself a fan mount.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

That is not the main chemical in Borax But i am not saying it wont work but i have had luck with borax when i do custmer mounts so if its not broke dont fix it i geuss


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I went and got some Borax. I then trimmed it up a little better and poured the Borax to both sides. I'm looking for a unique plaque. Anyone know of any available on-line?


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I am not a taxidermist by any means but I have done several fans. I use the methods posted above for the most part. You need to be aware that your fan must be in the postion you want to have it mounted since you are drying the skin. It will NOT move once it is dried. I took a large piece of card board, cut a 6" hole through the card board where the base of the fan will be. Then, I laid the cardboard down and pinned the fan to the card board spread to it's very best. I used a stapler to hold the feathers in place on the card board. DO NOT PUT THE STAPLE THROUGH ANY OF THE CENTER SHAFTS. After it is mounted as I want it to look, I turn the whole thing over so the fan faces down and the attached cardboard is up. The skin at the base of the tail should be plainly visible through the 6 inch hole. I put a 1/2" or so pile of borax on ALL exposed skin. I usually let it set for a week. I will check in once a day or so. Sometimes in the first day or two the Borax gets moist from the moisture in the skin. I scrap off the moist and replace with new. Once the skin is dried, make the mount. Rick


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Target-panic,

Check out Midwest turkey call and supplies and click on Fantail/beard displays


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

there ia a guy on ebay named kjrouk,he makes really nice plauques for fan and euro mounts out of black walnut,i got a fanmount for 20 bucks delivered,comes with borax,instructions,screws,pretty cheap but they look better then anything ive found


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

How long will it take for the fan to dry in place after it is pinned out? I did my sons fan this afternoon and was wondering how long I have to wait before removing the pins. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

i wait 2 weeks..Probaly going to have people tell you thats 2 long but this is my preference


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Make your own plaque...its not that hard....some pics in my gallery of the one I made last year....with my euro mount turkey:chillin:....Mack


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

my dog chewed up the beard of my first turkey 2 days ago. thank the lord for epoxy! i got it back together and put it and the the fan on a plack i made.here are a few pics.


----------

